# Hochkant, Seitlich, Flach, - Ist das einer HDD egal?



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2011)

Ein Kunde fragte mich ob es eine Empfehlung gibt wie man am besten seine HDD im Gehäuse verbaut. Spontan aus dem Stegreif meinte ich das es der HDD egal sei. Nun durchsuche ich das Internet und jeder Artikel den ich finde behauptet was anderes. Packard Bell baut die HDDs für Hochkant in die Gehäuse, bei Fujitsu Siemens liegen Sie auf der Seite, ob es einen unterschied macht ob bei Hochkant Betrieb die Anschlüsse nach unten oder oben zeigen fand ich nichts dazu. 

ich bin ja der Meinung das eine HDD die Flach im Gehäuse sitzt besser gegen Stöße geschützt ist. Haut man mal gegen den Tisch kann es doch gut möglich sein das der Lesearm der HDD leicht nach oben, oder je nach Position der HDD, nach unten rutscht. Gemäß der Schwerkraft. Erleichtert man den Motor der Lesearmes nicht die Arbeit wenn dieser den Lesearm nur nach rechts und links schwenken muss statt nach oben oder unten?  

Bei einigen Artikeln habe ich als Argument gelesen das gerade bei älteren Festplatten meine Gedanken und Sorgen gar nicht so weit her geholt sind. Was sagen den die Hard Disk Drive Spezialisten unter euch?


----------



## Dari (1. März 2011)

Also ich bin kein HDD Experte aber ich kann dir sagen das meine HDDs alle hochkant verbaut sind, zumindest im jetzigen Gehäuse und ich hab null Probleme.

Was überhaupt nicht geht ist über Kopf, also 360 grad gedraht ^^


----------



## Jimini (1. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass es ziemlich egal ist, ob eine Festplatte waagerecht oder senkrecht verbaut wird. Ich denke zwar auch, dass der Lesearm es leichter hat, wenn er sich nur seitlich ausrichten muss, aber letztendlich macht sowas nur winzige Prozente von Millisekunden aus. Wichtiger ist, dass die Festplatte stabil verbaut wird und nicht schwingen kann, sowas ist wesentlich schädlicher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## underloost (1. März 2011)

nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es neuen Festplatten egal, wie sie verbaut werden. Da sich die Lager etc. noch auf keine bestimmt Lage/Position "eingeschliffen" haben. Ist die Platte aber schon eine bestimmte Zeit gelaufen, sollte man die verbaute Position nicht mehr veränden.

ich persönlich habe meine internen, wie auch externen Platten grundsätzlich vertikal arbeitend

*Dari:* ich stimm dir mit der "über Kopfposition" zu


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2011)

Was soll bei der "Über Kopf" Position passieren was beim normalen herum Position nicht passieren könnte?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. März 2011)

ka, hab in den guten alten zeiten wegen platzprobs und ide  flachbandkabel ne wd 8gb jahrelang über kopf betrieben, ausser das ich  mehrmals den staub von hdd controler entfernt habe, gabs mir der platte  nie probleme, läuft heute noch 
halt 180° gedreht eingebaut, warum es kritisch ist ne volle drehung vorm einbau zu machen, versteh ich aber auch nich


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

Bei den Festplatten ist die Einbaulage egal.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Was soll bei der "Über Kopf" Position passieren was beim normalen herum Position nicht passieren könnte?


 

Garnix passiert, das beste Beispiel geben ja Note/Netbooks ab bei denen die Platten auch überkopf eingebaut sind.
Wie gesagt ist eine Platte neu ist es egal, nur wenn sie schön älter ist kann es sein das sie geräusche macht und das lager extrem abnutzt.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

Die Festplatten heut zu tage haben ja Flüssigkeitslager und nicht wie früher Kugellager. Das Problem mit dem EInlaufen ist heute nicht mehr so vorhanden.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Wenn ich mir die heutigen Systeme so ansehe, ebenso wie alte von vor etwa 15 Jahren kann ich sagen:

Es ist total egal, ob die Platter horizontal oder vertikal drehen.

Das war damals so und isses heute immer noch.

Irgendwo hab ich hier noch einen Pentium 486 mit 16 MHz (Mit Turbotaste 33MHz) rumfliegen.

Das sitzt in einem Desktop un die 3,5"-Laufwerke sind alle auf der Seite.

mfg


----------



## Lemiewings (2. März 2011)

Ich hatte vor einiger zeit auch mal nach Informationen dazu gesucht. Habe dann auch einen Beitrag gefunden, wo jemand bei Western Digital, Seagate ect. nachgefragt hat, und alle haben geantwortet das die Einbaulage heute egal ist. Nur sollte man darauf achten das man die platte immer genau Horizontal oder Vertikal ausrichtet, da die platter sich durch den Gyroskop Effekt "aufrichten" wollen, und das ist dann schädlich fürs Lager weil das dann ungleichmäßig beansprucht wird.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Wichtiger Punkt, hatte ich oben verpennt zu schreiben...

...schräg ist Gift...


----------

